# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Ventoniemen aikataulumuutokset 1.1.2011

## karihoo

Tässä on nähtävissä myös stadin lumiongelmien ja Katajanokan yleisen ruuhkautumisen vaikutus koska aiemmin 10.20 Olympiaterminaalilta ja Katajanokalta 10.40 Hyvinkäälle lähtenyt vuoro loppuu, nyt lähdetään vain Katajanokalta 10.25. Kyseinen vuorohan on ajanut lähdön 7.45 Hyvinkäältä 130-tietä Helsinkiin (saapumisaika 9.00) ja tarvittaessa edelleen Länsisatamaan. Ongelma ei ole niinkään ajoaika Katajanokalle vaan sieltä poispäin.

----------

